# 75 Gallon - with some plants now



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Over-all front view.
Yes, the water needs to be topped up.

Some plants, and an extra set of lights (THANK YOU, darkangel66n  )










Now for a little closer look.

This is the right-most section, looking at the tank.
The filter is a Fluval U3, it's got a couple small sponge-type pads, and a bunch of ceramic rings in the middle of it.

The flow is going along the back for now.

I may be wrong - but I *think* what I have here is :
Java Fern, on the driftwood.
Water Sprite
Val
Tropica Sword










Middle section of the tank.

Tonina Belem
Anubias is on the little rock pile up front.
I cannot recall the name of the darker green stalks though 










And the left-most side of the tank now.

Dwarf Onion
More Tropica Sword
More Java Fern
And I don't recall what is in the other pot


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

In the last picture, tied to the wood, I see swords (not Java Fern). Swords need the roots to be in the substrate, not attached.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

aniroc said:


> In the last picture, tied to the wood, I see swords (not Java Fern). Swords need the roots to be in the substrate, not attached.


Okay - maybe.

I was in the middle of sorting out the plants when my daughter broke her wrist, I just finished tying things to the wood and left for the hospital !



Hanging head in shame now


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - moved the ones I think are sword.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't be ashamed. We all have questions and learn along the way. Im far from a plant expert, but I can tell a sword when I see one. Here is a flower for you. It's my Ozelot Sword, flowering above the surface. http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/aniroc2/media/IMG_7751_zpsca3f4049.png.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

It's good that you moved the sword as sword's are very big root feeders, it wouldn't have done very well tied to the driftwood.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

aniroc said:


> Don't be ashamed. We all have questions and learn along the way. Im far from a plant expert, but I can tell a sword when I see one. Here is a flower for you. It's my Ozelot Sword, flowering above the surface. http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/aniroc2/media/IMG_7751_zpsca3f4049.png.html?sort=3&o=0


Yes, definitely lots to learn.

I had NO idea swords could flower !


----------

